

Show HN: JSLint, JSHint and ESLint Error Explanations - jallardice
http://jslinterrors.com/

======
jallardice
I'm the maintainer of this site. It's been around for a while but has recently
undergone a major update. ESLint is a new addition and more messages are now
covered. A simple API has also been introduced to make it possible to get
explanations or run code against any version of any linter via HTTP. Any
comments, thoughts and ideas would be welcome.

